# evolution aqua pure aquarium balls



## Ian Holdich (12 Apr 2012)

just wondered if anyone had used these at all in their planted tanks??

They claim that these wonder balls help break down organic waste in the tank. While i have purigen in my filter, these little things go in the tank and literally disappear when they hit the water. 

They also claim that they give you 100% water clarity...anyways i got some, so shall try em out.

http://www.evolutionaqua.com/acatalog/P ... arium.html


----------



## Sentral (12 Apr 2012)

I've seen them advertised before, probably useful in emergency situations but if your filters are running correctly I don't really see the need in magic potions!


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Apr 2012)

i know what you mean, but it's the clarity thing i'm interested in...


----------



## Antipofish (12 Apr 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> i know what you mean, but it's the clarity thing i'm interested in...



Why not use Seachem "Clarity" ?  or whatever its called ?


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Apr 2012)

cos i have been given this product. lol

and it claims to work on the water clarity. I have seen the tank in my lfs and they have been using this for a week and the difference is astounding!


----------



## Ady34 (12 Apr 2012)

PFK did an article on them recently, might be worth checking out the website for a review.  
Heres the link:
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=4918


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Apr 2012)

cheers Ady, i read that, Nathan really rated them. I shall report back to see if the clarity changes.


----------



## Ady34 (12 Apr 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> I shall report back to see if the clarity changes.


Not sure how you can improve on your water clarity Ian!


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Apr 2012)

I have started mixing my RO with tap water as i went RO to keep Choc gouramis, but they all jumped! lol

It was getting expensive, so i'm cutting it with tap water and Lincolnshire tap water has a really high TDS (600+), so i have noticed my clarity isn't as good as it was with just RO. The Purigen is good, but it's hard to keep an eye on it without opening my filter every week, and i really haven't got time at the moment.


----------



## Ady34 (12 Apr 2012)

Ah, theres always something with this hobby!
Keep us posted, im always a little sceptical of such products, but the proof is in the pudding guinea pig!
Just hope it doesnt turn your scape into one of those marbled bottom goldfish bowls.   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish (12 Apr 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> ianho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Replace his water with 60L of Gordons !  Cos its the only thing clearer, LOL.


----------



## a1Matt (12 Apr 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> I have started mixing my RO with tap water as i went RO to keep Choc gouramis, but they all jumped!



Lots (and lots) of cover helps them feel settled.


----------



## John S (23 Jul 2012)

Ian, what was the verdict with these?


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Jul 2012)

TBH, they seems to be OK, i did throw a new filter on the tank when i used these, and didn't seem to have any problems with mini cycles either.


----------



## John S (23 Jul 2012)

Thanks Ian.


----------

